# Comfortmaker Furnace/Blower - blowing reset switch



## tmarcel (Sep 3, 2007)

Did any of that make sense to anyone LOL  

I broke down and called Sears to have a tech come out to look at it. Unfortunately, they said they can't be out until Monday the 10th so if anyone has an idea please let me know. It's 97f outside today and humid. Trying to work from a home office in this heat sucks bad!


----------



## martyshel (Jul 19, 2007)

Have you changed your A/C filter lately? I had a really dirty filter in my inside unit when I was remodeling and the fan motor would trip out because it couldn't pull enough air through the filter.


----------



## tmarcel (Sep 3, 2007)

Okay problem fixed! Turned out to be a faulty switch like I suspected. The "switch" is nothing more than a light switch that is apparently required for building code (I guess that's the correct terminoligy?) in North Carolina. It is there so that the furnace can be serviced. It is not an emrgergency reset switch like I had thought. One of the negative wires had broke out of the terminal causing it to make slight contact and eventually not make any contact.


----------

